
Simplification is the Technology Trend for 2016 - neogenix
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/simplification-technology-trend-2016-werner-vogels
======
neogenix
This new application development model could have a profound impact on
infrastructure and operations professionals. It could basically remove the
need for ops workers to provision infrastructure, or even manage virtual
machines and the operating systems that run on top of them. It enables a
devops model that gives coders almost complete control over building and
managing the life cycle of an application – from development through to
managing it in production. I'm curious if this will be adopted on more
projects in the next couple of years.

